# Relocation guide offers practical information for moving to Australia



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

It is important to do your homework properly and look at all aspects of moving to Australia including different visa classifications, tax and pension implications and lifestyle issues such as healthcare, education and driving, according to a new guide. The cost of living, typical working hours, working patterns and the cost of accommodation should not [...]

Click to read the full news article: Relocation guide offers practical information for moving to Australia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

